# Stores Preparing for Jump in Food Prices



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*



Supermarkets are trying to protect their profits amid higher costs

Click to expand...

*


> [*]*Shoppers are buying more with grocery sales up 15% in June compared to last year, leaving shelves depleted *
> [*]*Food prices are surging as inflation rises to its highest level in 13 years*
> [*]*Associated Wholesale Grocers is buying 15 to 20% more goods while SpartanNash up to 25% more stock including frozen meat *
> [*]*Consumer price index for grocery store and supermarket food purchases was up 0.7 percent in May compared to May of last year*



*








Supermarkets buy up to 20% more supplies


Supermarkets are trying to protect their profits amid higher costs driven by higher supply chain costs, a growth in consumer spending and a rise of inflation.




www.dailymail.co.uk





I quickly grabbed the bullet points before the site wanted me to turn off my ad-blocker to continue. They explain the situation well enough.

Our food supply has been taking a whacking, what with the drought, water shortage, extreme heat and China buying up all they can.*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to mention additional costs to ship due to increased fuel prices.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Even the price of animals has gone up in my area. I was told it is because the cost of feed has gone up, Vegetable prices have gone up due to the costs in fuel and mandated pay raises. 

I can't think of anything that hasn't gotten more expensive this year. This is really affecting the bottom line for the average American. I don't know how those on a fixed income are making it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our situation is a little tougher because between the three nearby towns, each only has one grocery store. And all 3 are owned by the same company - Southeast Grocers.
So, if their main warehouse is low on certain products their stores are too. And we don’t have any other choices unless we want to drive 30 minutes or more one way.
That, coupled with the fact that stores in general only carry a couple days of product and depend on just in time delivery, means that out here you learn to stock up. I mean really stock up.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I read 2 article on this in the last couple of days.. it is getting worrisome


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At the beginning of covid last year my wife started increasing our food supply from the previous one years worth.
I believe we have three years now, and still adding.
On a fixed income one can only do so much, thank goodness we have no debt, no mortgage, no vehicle loans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Even the price of animals has gone up in my area. I was told it is because the cost of feed has gone up, Vegetable prices have gone up due to the costs in fuel and mandated pay raises.
> 
> I can't think of anything that hasn't gotten more expensive this year. This is really affecting the bottom line for the average American. I don't know how those on a fixed income are making it.


The typical fixed income folks are probably relying on boxed, processed food that is not healthy, but what can they do?

@rice paddy daddy just brought up a point I hadn't considered. The closest stores rely on the same warehouses. That's not good, and neither is an hour round trip to another town.

If were one with a suspicious mind, one might think that we are being purposefully squeezed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Several years ago, Southeast Grocers started slowly doing away with a lot of name brands, Green Giant for example, and substituting their own house brand products.
Also, on any given day, there are a lot of empty shelves. Ranging from canned vegetables to paper products to even bread.
I do not believe it is on purpose, but the result in keeping low back stock and relying instead on daily deliveries.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well. Just got back from WallyWorld. All I can say is they need to do some stocking. I only found one flat of field peas and the only canned spinach of El Cheapo stuff.
Crap! Forgot Crystal Light.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

My wife didn't believe me on fast grocery stores sell food. Cause the shelves are always filled when she goes in. Pointed out employee's are always stocking as well. Explained the just in time inventory system they use to her. 
To help drive my point home. I went with her but took a permanent marker with me. While in the canned food section I marked a bunch of cans like a few whole flats of different vegetables. 
She told me I would be surprised by how many would still be left when we come back in a week. Well we showed up the following Saturday and no marked cans anywhere to be found. She was absolutely dumbfounded by them all being gone in just week.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahudson said:


> My wife didn't believe me on fast grocery stores sell food. Cause the shelves are always filled when she goes in. Pointed out employee's are always stocking as well. Explained the just in time inventory system they use to her.
> To help drive my point home. I went with her but took a permanent marker with me. While in the canned food section I marked a bunch of cans like a few whole flats of different vegetables.
> She told me I would be surprised by how many would still be left when we come back in a week. Well we showed up the following Saturday and no marked cans anywhere to be found. She was absolutely dumbfounded by them all being gone in just week.


Try that same thing, but show up the next day.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

My first job was a grocery store. I know how they don't have enough on hand to stock shelves if not coming in daily. My wife does not like going into the store so I know I'm not going to get her in there the next days. Lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahudson said:


> My first job was a grocery store. I know how they don't have enough on hand to stock shelves if not coming in daily. My wife does not like going into the store so I know I'm not going to get her in there the next days. Lol


When was that?
Before the Vid, I shopped at night after work. I was tripping over stockers as I was shopping.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I'm only 38.
So I worked in the grocery store 23 years ago. Stocking shelves, bagging groceries, getting carts. While working there I had a second job as well working at the local butch shop working the kill floor and cutting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nowadays, it's called JIT. Just In Time. As a matter of fact, it's been that way for over 20 years.
Shipments are made to stores based on regular sales. That way, stores don't have to store. They are simply retail outlets. Very little storage.
Shipments come from distribution centers. Again, they only have what is shipped to those points.
The supply chain is fragile.
Now, there's more to the supply chain other than the produce. There's how the produce gets from point A to point B. Transportation. A lack of fuel, drivers or roadway will disrupt the supply chain. Riots, terrorist attack; so many things could possibly disrupt the chain of supply.

All the while, the average American has no idea how close they are to hunger.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I’ve noticed the reduction in store stock. Stores are fronting shelves to cover up empty slots. I only shop every two weeks since I live deep in the piney woods and sometimes I can’t find all the items on my list. I get about 70% of my groceries at Walmart and 30% at the commissary. I like the commissary’s meat quality better. But even the commissary is starting to show signs of shortages. As a result, I have increased the quantity of what I buy.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I heard some stores are stock piling goods in anticipation of their being runs on things and they can up the prices. Crappy of them if true but supply and demand. If they make it hard to get and then advertise they have it all of a sudden their would be a spike in sales.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Even the price of animals has gone up in my area. I was told it is because the cost of feed has gone up, Vegetable prices have gone up due to the costs in fuel and mandated pay raises.
> 
> I can't think of anything that hasn't gotten more expensive this year. This is really affecting the bottom line for the average American. I don't know how those on a fixed income are making it.


Paid for houses...pension checks and SS can help. Or be industrious and go get a job like me lol. Im a good school crossing guard according to the boss lady.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Where the prices aren't increasing sometimes the sizes of the products are shrinking. They call it, "shrinkflation."









"Shrinkflation" is hitting the grocery aisles as companies charge the same amount for less


As prices rise, packages are shrinking, masking cost hikes for buyers on everything from ice cream to pet food.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I've been watching the rise myself. Its not good. I've been growing more of my own food and using a local meat share which has maintained mostly steady prices but the things I need week to week are rising slowly and steadily.
A grill sized propane tank was 60 dollars last week. Used to be 17 last year. Yes, its not food but its drastic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> I've been watching the rise myself. Its not good. I've been growing more of my own food and using a local meat share which has maintained mostly steady prices but the things I need week to week are rising slowly and steadily.
> A grill sized propane tank was 60 dollars last week. Used to be 17 last year. Yes, its not food but its drastic.


We can't stock up on everything. "They" are trying to grind us into dust.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> We can't stock up on everything. "They" are trying to grind us into dust.


Time to move to the farm I've been talking about since I was in diapers! I'll grow it ALL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any Beastie said:


> Time to move to the farm I've been talking about since I was in diapers! I'll grow it ALL


As you pointed out, it isn't just food that is going through the roof. Sure, you can grow it all, but can you make it all?


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Denton said:


> As you pointed out, it isn't just food that is going through the roof. Sure, you can grow it all, but can you make it all?


Well propane looks a lot like greasy urine mixed with some dirt as my littles pointed out to me a lil while ago. So I figure I can whip that up....


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Local grocery wants over 4 bucks plus the government vig for a head of lettuce that gets smaller every time I look at it. I'm so glad my wife has a green thumb and I can stumble into a moose every now and then. Without getting too mushy I really feel for people who are paycheck to paycheck, or with many mouths to feed, I'd be going nuts with no relief in sight.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Any Beastie said:


> A grill sized propane tank was 60 dollars last week. Used to be 17 last year. Yes, its not food but its drastic.


Holy smokes! It's always $8-9 to get one filled here.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Beechnut said:


> Holy smokes! It's always $8-9 to get one filled here.


Beechnut- Meet massachusetts prices. Its frickin ridiculous.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Any Beastie said:


> Beechnut- Meet massachusetts prices. Its frickin ridiculous.


Thanks, but I prefer not to.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok now I have to ask. Are you doing that rip off exchange a tank or are you getting your tank filled? If you're doing the exchange you need to just keep the tank and get it refilled. Exchanges here run $25-35 depending on the time of year.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Beechnut said:


> Ok now I have to ask. Are you doing that rip off exchange a tank or are you getting your tank filled? If you're doing the exchange you need to just keep the tank and get it refilled. Exchanges here run $25-35 depending on the time of year.


tank filled.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have run our kitchen stove off 20 LB (so called "5 gallon") propane bottles for 20 years.
We keep 8 on hand at any given time.
Right now we are paying $15.95 per refill. I get it from a fuel wholesaler, where I also get 89 octane non-ethanol gasoline for my small engines.
Heck, during the Trump years when non-ethanol was only $2.29/gallon I burned it in my pickup, too.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think LP is 3.59 a gallon at our local TSC. I’ll have to check the sign on the fence next time I’m there.
60.00 for a BBQ tank full is robbery. 
BoF


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Fixed income?? Yeah I got that and wouldn't be able to make it without my 2 youngest sons. They wouldn't be able to make it out on their own either, so we split costs x3. I have no other debt than the mortgage. The last 2 years, I was able to pay the bills, food & supplies, an emergency fund, house repair fund and even a little spending money for myself. Now I pay the bills, food & supplies & maybe a little to the emergency fund.......no house repair or pocket money and I'm spending less on groceries. If they didn't live here, I'd be able to pay the house, electric & water as long as I conserved.......no food, no garbage service (wouldn't need much anyway), no car insurance, no extras


As history repeats itself......years of plenty are always followed by lean years that are always followed by war. Expect it and it won't be a surprise


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

For the love!!!! I just not go shopping every two or three weeks and get pretty much the same things every time. My trips include adding food stocks to preps. There are two places I go and my total bill usually runs $250 to $300. Today I spent a little over $450!

I get all my store bought meat at the Commissary. Gee whiz! Even their prices are going up up up. However, I did score the BIG cans of Tang for $5.65.

My son was with me and was amazed at the price increases.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Fixed income?? Yeah I got that and wouldn't be able to make it without my 2 youngest sons. They wouldn't be able to make it out on their own either, so we split costs x3. I have no other debt than the mortgage. The last 2 years, I was able to pay the bills, food & supplies, an emergency fund, house repair fund and even a little spending money for myself. Now I pay the bills, food & supplies & maybe a little to the emergency fund.......no house repair or pocket money and I'm spending less on groceries. If they didn't live here, I'd be able to pay the house, electric & water as long as I conserved.......no food, no garbage service (wouldn't need much anyway), no car insurance, no extras
> 
> 
> As history repeats itself......years of plenty are always followed by lean years that are always followed by war. Expect it and it won't be a surprise


I know exactly of what you speak.
Before I retired (at age 67), I was sole support for the homestead.
Today, my Social Security, and my wife's SS, combined, totals half of what I was making.
Vehicles are paid for, mortgage is paid off, no credit cards, no debt of any kind.

BUT, normal living expenses - lights, insurance, property tax, FOOD, fuel, are a huge burden.
Consequently, I work 25 hours a week delivering auto parts for a large well known nationwide corporation.
$200/month goes into the house account, the rest is mine. (I get not one dime from my SS monthly check. It all goes to living expenses)
It doesn't mean I'm rolling in clover. I looked at the memo book where I keep track of my income and outgo and saw that I spent $80 in 7 days for gasoline for my GMC pickup. Living in the country means a trip to the store doesn't mean a two minute drive down the street.

Gettin' old ain't for sissies.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I know exactly of what you speak.
> Before I retired (at age 67), I was sole support for the homestead.
> Today, my Social Security, and my wife's SS, combined, totals half of what I was making.
> Vehicles are paid for, mortgage is paid off, no credit cards, no debt of any kind.
> ...



Yep......and the plandemic shot my part time job of child care at the church and as far as I know the church still hasn't opened the nursery.

Almost forgot the cost of internet, that I couldn't afford on my own either......though sometimes that may not be a bad idea


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

“Almost forgot the cost of internet, that I couldn't afford on my own either......though sometimes that may not be a bad idea”

You are so right. We have to use a combination of Hughesnet and Verizon Jetpack. There’s no hardwired internet where I live unless you want dial up. The Hughesnet is SLOW and we have to have an outside antenna with a booster and indoor repeater for Verizon cell service. We easily spend over $250 a month for internet. My wife teleworks so not having is not even remotely an option.


----------

